# Brochet Mead



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (13/4/11)

Hi all. Anyone made a brochet mead that was hopped? I made one using 2kg of Capilano Honey and brocheted it for 45 mins. It became a nice golden/amber colour but the Cascade hops has made it taste orangey. Drinkable but could be nicer. Got any ideas or experience? Love to hear from you.


----------



## Muggus (13/4/11)

Never heard of Brochet mead...just did some research and it sounds really interesting! Burnt mead...i'll have to try it before even considering adding hops.


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (13/4/11)

Mine wasn't really burnt, more caramelised. The burnt (black) stuff does look interesting though.


----------

